# Dry lips anyone?



## Guest (Dec 14, 1999)

I have been suffering with lower right abdominal pain over the past 2 years. It is not an intense pain, but is nearly constant. In the beginning, it felt almost like a pulled abdominal muscle because it would get worse with physical exercise and usually felt better if I soaked in a hot bath. Over time, I have developed several other symptoms, particularly severe dryness of the lips, almost like they constantly windburned or sunburned. I have also noticed an increase in intestinal noise and loose stools over the 2-year period. I have had basic lab tests (blood, urine, fecal), as well as ultrasound and cat scan. All have been negative. I have also been to two different GI specialists. Both have said that my symptoms do not appear to be a GI problem, nor do they think that it is IBS, since I lack some of the more typical symptoms. After reading many of the posts on this BB, I recognize that IBS can manifest itself many different ways and so I am curious if anyone else may be sharing the same symptoms, or have any ideas.


----------



## Maceo (Oct 15, 1999)

hi,I get dry lips when I am constipated even if I drink alot. Well, i get dry all over the body, like the eyes and the skinn.


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I have the dry lips thing too. I have to apply chapstick a few times a day. I hate that! Ty


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

That is from dehydration guys. Drink more fluids, WATER is the word, soda, coffee, milk, and juice don't count! (ok, us IBSers can't drink MOST of that anyway!)8x8 (8 ounces, 8 times a day!) I promise it works! And dump the chapstick, it MAKES callouses on your lips, and requires repeat usage. Try a little vaseline, not much, or carmex. Blistex also works well without causing calloused skin that will peel and crack.------------------Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS!


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 1999)

Squalus,Welcome to the board......------------------LET'S ALL PRAY FOR A CURE TO THIS IBS SOON!BETTIE


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 1999)

i did.. when did it start? any trauma or pain, or depression? or allergic reactions to medicines? or maybe stomach problems. do you strain?


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi:Maggie and Bobo both have very good suggestions. Water is probably one of the most important things we can do for ourselves. The recommendation for ordinary folks without IBS is 8 glasses of water a day. IBS, if you have D, will dehydrate you so you really need it. C people do it. I don't feel well anymore if I don't have my water.Medications can also cause dry, chapped lips so you should look at the side effects of whatever it is you're taking. Good luck!





















Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 1999)

My lips are dry and i drink water like a fish and use vaseline


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Hilary:Are you on any medications? Also, how dry is the air where your live/work/go to school?Last year at work all of a sudden everyone in my office developed dry eyes, chapped lips and sinus problems. One of the guys had lips so cracked they were bleeding. We had someone check the relative humidity and it was very low. He told us it was like a desert!I went to a doctor shortly afterwards for a sinus infection that was caused by the air, and she said that there are standards for relative humidity in buildings because if it gets too low it can cause health problems. Unfortunatly I don't remember the number right now, but if anyone's interested I can look it up at work. Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 1999)

Could it have something to do with vitamin A? I get dry lips and Akne when I have too little Vitamin A. When I take some capules with Vitamin A, my skin improves.Also, once I had terribly bleeding and hurting lips and discovered that the source was a multi-vitamin. Strange, isn't it?!Cornelia


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Cornelia:Which multivitamin was it that caused the problem?Vitamin A -- I forgot about that one. I take a lot of vitamins so am not having the dry lips problem now. But an interesting note on vitamin A is that I get cracks at the side of my mouth that the dermatologist said was from the area staying too moist since I had folds of skin there from losing weight. He gave me a prescription for an ointment and said to mix it with A&D Ointment. He said the combination of the vitamins A & D for the skin is something he always recommends for his patients.Thanks for the info.





















Jean------------------"Never let the fear of striking out get in your way." Babe Ruth. And I'm also Praying with Bettie for a cure for this NASTY IBS! Jean


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 1999)

JeanG: It was a multi-vitamin only available in Switzerland. I forgot to say that my boyfriend had exactly the same symptoms.I also get cracks on the side of the mouth when I have taken too much vitamin A over a long period (several months).Cornelia


----------



## Ty (Mar 8, 1999)

I'm in the same boat as Hilary_Kir. I drink lots and lots of water throughout the day and use carmex as little as possible, but it still doesn't help. And this isn't a sudden thing. But maybe it's the climate. Just realized that I never had much of a problem before I moved to AZ. Hmmmm....Ty[This message has been edited by Ty (edited 12-17-1999).]


----------



## tallpaul (Jul 22, 1999)

Here may be a new twist on the dry lips thing.Several months ago I started getting these cracks and lots of itchy redness on the corners of my mouth. Someone told me it looked like angular chelitis. When I looked it up on the web I found that it was caused either by vitamin B deficiency or a yeast infection. At the time I thought that it may be related to a possible intestinal yeast infection (which I am well aware is a big topic for debate, so lets not get started on that tangent). I was suspecting that intestinal yeast may be a cause for my IBS, but most docs dont agree. Anyway, I started taking caprylic acid on recommendation from several web sites to clear up yeast infections. The cracks on my mouth went away immediately and come back as soon as I quite the caprylic acid. Unfortunately the IBS is still here, though. Gargling with it also seems to help. Hope that helps some of you out there with the same problem.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 1999)

Could you give the URL for the web sites with info on that? I drink alot of water, but have dry lips, too. Also several spots which have been "diagnosed" (by Dr) as a result of "systemic yeast." (I know, let's not discuss that!)But I'd like to check out the web sites.------------------"Be kind, for everyone you meet is fighting a hard battle."


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 1999)

I live in Ca, but close to the ocean. The weather is very very mild,the humidity is usually at a very nice level. I don't take Vitamins, I stopped drinking such huge amounts of water, and I didn't put enough Vaseline, etc on them. That's what it may be from.


----------



## tallpaul (Jul 22, 1999)

Justme,Below are some sites that mention chelitis or caprylic acid. None go into any great detail at all. Many just list caprylic acid as a remedy for yeast or list the two causes for chelitis. I think the last one says that caprylic acid is not good for systemic yeast, but I still think that gargling with it would help the cracks. The third one is where I get my supply from. Aparently systemic candida is very hard to cure If your doctor will even admit that you have it. All of my doctors tell me that it is all nonsense, but then again they cant cure my IBS or explain the cracks either! ANyway, here are the sites: http://www.physicianschat.com/reports/chelitis.htm http://www.dentalresource.com/newpage25.htm http://www.paradisebpu.com/herbs.html#probiologic http://www.healthexcel.com/docs/_cand1.html http://naturalgift.com/candida.htm http://www.health-truth.com/Articles/Candida/Candida4.htm


----------

